# Scorpions is yosemite national park?



## neubii18 (Jul 5, 2010)

Are there any scorpions in yosemite?I really want to go find some.I don't plan on keeping any though.I just want to see some.thanks!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 5, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> Are there any scorpions in yosemite?I really want to go find some.I don't plan on keeping any though.I just want to see some.thanks!


Yes there are, well, I'm about 95% sure.   If you can, take pics for us!   Have fun, and no cuddling with the bears!


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 6, 2010)

how would i go about finding them?black lighting,or rock flipping?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 6, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> how would i go about finding them?black lighting,or rock flipping?


Should be both.   But it can vary with weather, season, and location.   Also, some species may inhabit crevices not scrapes.   So you wouldn't find them under a rock.   Some species might burrow down deep on a hot day, them come up for food at night.   It all seems to be variable in most places I look though.   Sometimes I only find them blacklighting, sometimes only by flipping, sometimes both, and sometimes neither!    The more opportunities you give yourself, the higher your chance of success will be!   I would think both under good weather, but that's a big if and depends on specie!   

Good luck, have fun, and let us know how it goes would you?   

P.S.   Saw a couple of posts about there being Wind Scorpions close and in the park...  They are cool..


----------

